# penn reels



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been surf fishing for years but not really serious because I had a boat so I just used what I had. Now that I have 2 kids I sold my center console and I wanna get into surf fishing more seriously. I have a Penn 9500s and a 8500s I was wondering if these reels are hood if so what Tod should I get. I started land based shark fishing last summer and got 2 penn 9/0 on beef sticks and a kayak. We have a condo on ocean isle also fish on oak island and Folley Beach in SC.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I use multiple SS(430, 4400, 7500) and Z(704, 706) series Penns for the surf. Very tough and reliable for me.
I put mono on them as they hust weren't designed for. Raid.

The 8500ss would handle most fish you could catch from the surf, the 9500ss would handle everything but bigger biters. Rods I like for mine is the Penn Prevail lineup


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oak Island has been slow for me...


Use the search bar, there is a lot of great info on old threads.

Good Luck, 
Buckeye


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

How long of a rod should I get


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a penn 950ss that has beached a bunch of sharks. I am gonna guess that the 9500 and do the same.
Upgrade the washers and you can get 18-22# of drag if needed.
Thats on a 12' rod and can toss 8 n bait.
I fish 2 yaked baits and 2 tossed baits.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

I also use the penn prevail rods, just got a new 12 footer. I also use penn reels. Currently I carry a spinning fierce 8000 for surf and a penn bait casting for surf or inshore. Last summer I had a battle 6000 pulled In some big rays and sharks from 100-200 ft off shore. The convention brut in a lot of spot dogfish and puppies.


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

The 8500 and 9500 will both be great surf reels, might be a little heavy but they will handle anything you are likely to catch. Penn makes great surf rods, you should also consider a Tsunami Airwave, they cost about 115-140 depending on the model and are very light with great action.


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks I got the reels from a old guy who quit fishing along with a 6/0 senator for practically nothing. they are on 6ft boat rods and don't cast worth a dang on them I was scared to waste my money on a surf rod n get the same results. Do I really need to be able to cast as far as I can at oak island ill be fishing here most of the time since our house on oib just sold


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

I will be spending a lot of time in oak island this year as well. Sister in law lives there. Free hotel and walk to the beach every morning! The 6/0 senator would be good for shark fishing, if you can get ur bait out far enough. Like jocoscout said the 8500 and 9500 are a little heavy but definatly worth having the extra muscle just in case.....


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

We will be down at the end of May but the house is filling up quick with reservations a good and bad thing


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol I hear you. I'll be posting some reports soon, I'm going down this weekend, and every other after that.


----------

